# sunset platys red gills



## simon (Mar 1, 2011)

I have 8 Sunset Platys and all of them have redish gills. Is this normal for sunset platys? is it part of their colouration?

I only ask because none of the other fish have red gills.

BTW, opinions on my tanks stock, 20 Gallon hex tank, 1x Bristlenose plec (female around 6inch), 3x Glass catfish, 1x Phantom tetra, 1x guppy, 8x Sunset Platy (2 are 3months old), 4x Amano Shrimps. and id like to get 1 or 2 assassin snails.


----------



## automatic-hydromatic (Oct 18, 2010)

sounds like a typical water quality issue, possibly caused my high ammonia levels


what's your ammonia, nitrite, and nitrate levels?


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Is this a new tank? How long have fish been in it? I have sunset Platies and I don't think I could see their gills even if they were inflamed...not to say you can't see them. Some light colored fish show their gills very easily. Did you happen to nitce how they looked when you got them?


----------



## simon (Mar 1, 2011)

tank has been set up for 4 maybe 5 months, the platys gave birth soon after i got them, hence the 2 babies mixed in. I dont remeber if they were like that from the shop, didnt look that closely, but i did have a few issues with ammonia etc to start with so at the time tought maybe that was why, but last time i had the water checked, about 3 weeks ago, everything was fine.
The platys are constently pregnant so im assuming thats a good sign, i know they breed alot, but if the water was bad would they still breed?

When you say you cant see their gills what do you mean? the redness im talking about is on the outside of the gill flap (the bit of the body that moves as they breath). im fairly new to this fish keeping, but when people say red gills are they talking about inside of the gill opening?


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Take a pic if you can. I think you should get a testing kit so you can test your own water. Probably one of the most important tools you should have.


----------



## simon (Mar 1, 2011)

not the best pictures, im using my phones camera.
The picture on the right is probably the best to see what im talking about.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I'd say that was normal, but pics aren't the best. You should still test your water and make sure nothing is going on. How often and how much are you changing water?


----------



## simon (Mar 1, 2011)

20% Every 7-14 Days Now, I Was Doing It More To Start With.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I would do the 20% weekly. In smaller tanks water changes are more important than in larger ones. You can overfeed 1 or 2 days in a small tank and have an issue, whereas a larger tank can usually handle that much easier. Plus, smaller tank water changes are just so easy. Your fish will love you for it. Thought about adding plants?


----------



## webgeek (Feb 15, 2011)

simon said:


> 20% Every 7-14 Days Now, I Was Doing It More To Start With.


Too many water cycles wont hurt as long as the other factors aren't disturbed. I do a 10% water change every third day. If water is the culprit in ur case, water cycle frequency increase would help.


----------



## simon (Mar 1, 2011)

Yeah plants are definatly on the agenda, but its all cost. right now im lokoing at getting a fluval plus filter as the one i have isnt good, alot water just trickles over it rather than going through it.
The reason i do 20% every 7-14 days is because the tank is alot more settled now from when i first got it, on top of that what the fish dont eat (platys do usually gobble up everything) the shrimps get so my tank is always tidy and water levels are good.

Ive asked this question on a few forums and people have said that my platys are fine. this is what someone said on another forum: Basically it's coz the gill membrane is opaque. All Gills are red, as blood is pumped through them to absorb oxygen from the water.

So it's not a problem


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

That's sort of what I was saying with light colored fish. You should see how the albino looking Guppies look...you'd think they were dying so much gill showing.


----------



## simon (Mar 1, 2011)

Thanks very much everyone for your help. It was just a little concern of mine as only the platys have red gills, not even the glass cats have red gills and they are see through... although they do have a pinkish colour between their gills, which i am now aware is the blood vessels.

All in all i am very happy with my fishies as i am new to this, wanting a bigger tank now though and some bigger fish... really want a Bala Shark but in my hex tank i dont think he would have enough room to swim about in.


----------

